# Hi All



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Outbackers,









Things are better around here getting back to normal. The back is stlill a problem just taking one day at a time some days better than others. The one thing nice is now I can get back on outbackers at work how cool
is that














. So you may see me on more often. I know it feels great to back in the swing of things because I missed not being on

Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WELCOME BACK WILLIE!! 







Glad you're feeling a little better.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome home Willie!
Glad to have you back.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome back! I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Willie!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, glad you're BACK with us!









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Willie!









I'm so glad to hear that things are getting better for you
Even better that you can spend more time here with us








We missed you...

Welcome back!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better and are back with us!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to hear you're at least doing a little better. Backs don't generally magically reverse to 100% so each "little bit" of improvement is an excellent thing and all those "little bits" eventually add up!

Keep pluggin', Willie, one day at a time!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome back Willie,

Glad to hear there is at least a little bit of improvement for you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Willie!
Glad you're hanging in there, and hope you get to feeling better.
Darlene


----------

